
Show HN: Real-world stats and audits of web technologies on the top 100k sites - thomascz
https://webstacklist.com/
======
thomascz
This is a website I've been working on for the last month. I've run Lighthouse
audits (performance, a11y, best practices, SEO, ...) + analyzed the used web
technologies on the top 100k sites. Then aggregated the averages of websites
per each web technology. You can sort technologies by the audit values or
filter them by category, or see which technologies are often used together.
Few audits also include CrUX metrics (data from real Chrome users). Keep in
mind that these stats show values of the average website using a specific
technology, not the technology itself.

------
aabbcc1241
great UX, it works without javascript, and works better with it

